# Cincinnati through my eyes



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4946 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Happy New Year and great, very nice updates from Cincinnati


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice images.


----------



## CleBurgh (Nov 20, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Sumar (Jul 8, 2014)

Cincinnati is beautiful


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the likes.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8410 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7855 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0502 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Cathedral Basilica of the Assumption: Eastside, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6031 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Garfield Park: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6071 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6032 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2107 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2087 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2475 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2293 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8126 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2977 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East Walnut Hills, Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2639 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Walnut Hills, Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2900 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East Walnut Hills, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9987 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Corryville, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0038 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Corryville, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0165 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Corryville, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3712 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Buena Vista, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8762 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mainstrasse, Covington Ky (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1657 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Clifton Gaslight, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2096 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Clifton Gaslight, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1848 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Clifton Gaslight, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1951 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Clifton Gaslight, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1483 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Northside, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1415 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Northside, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1511 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Northside, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1253 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Northside, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1546 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Northside, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0227 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8174 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8439 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7421 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Clifton Heights, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8087 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4931 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Over the Rhine, Cincinnati.

The gold colored building on the far right has a stone tablet in the facade near the top indicating it was built in 1852 as "Good Fellows Hall".


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0255 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8316 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mainstrasse, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1907 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Clifton Gaslight, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_5004 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8237 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mainstrasse, Covington KY (Cincinnati)


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0206 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6003 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1946 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4316 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East Row, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2454 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Camp Washington, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1967 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Adams, Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1904 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7369 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Clifton Heights, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4006 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6693 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Central Business District, Cincinnati.

DSC_6572 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8132 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3535 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8507 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8495 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8247 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mainstrasse, Covington KY (Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7673 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Licking Riverside, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8294 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1338 (13) by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Nortside, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1228 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Northside, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1155 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Northside, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1747 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Clifton Gaslight, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1843 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Clifton Gaslight, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8450 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Central Business District, Covington Ky (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8910 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.

DSC_2928 (3) by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East Walnut Hills, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8449 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Central Business District, Covington Ky (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2169 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8431 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7670 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Licking Riverside, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7748 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4971 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4833 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East Row, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2046 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Clifton, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_5038 (3) by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Hyde Park, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3327 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Oakley, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1325 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Pleasant Ridge, Cincinnati.
.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_5914 (2) by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8216 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7988 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mainstrasse, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7993 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mainstrasse, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4987 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7638 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Licking Riverside, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1444 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Northside, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1445 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Northside, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1446 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Northside, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6843_01 (2) by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Clifton Heights, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8918 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2036 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## lazanoo (Nov 8, 2015)

Cincinnati looks very pedestrian-friendly. On the other hand, it doen't seem to be too much bustling overwhelming city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2020 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7561 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Corryville, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9201 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Corryville, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8408 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.

DSC_2163 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Adams, Cincinnati. 

DSC_8430 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mutter Gottes, Covington Ky (Cincinnati).

DSC_8196 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4288 (2) by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8794 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mainstrasse, Covington KY (Cincinnati).

DSC_8795 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mainstrasse, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4986 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Good update☝


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A city of great little neighbourhoods.


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Coseau said:


> DSC_8408 by GGG BBB, on Flickr


Very nice. I like this kind of photos.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8400 (2) by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2768 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Clifton Heights, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8762 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mainstrasse, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4922 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6341 (7) by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Boss Cox's home, Downtown Cincinnati. Former mayor and political boss of Cincinnati during the Progressive Era circa (late 19th early 20th century).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2488 (24) by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6284 (2) by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Downtown, Cincinnati.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What is the geography and landscape like around Cincinnati?


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

openlyJane said:


> What is the geography and landscape like around Cincinnati?


 The topography of the Cincinnati area consist of steep hillsides, broad ridges, deep valleys, and thick ravines. Landscape is lush with vegetation and trees.


----------



## Troopchina (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice thread. I really like Cincinnati and I always felt like it has a lot in common with my hometown Zagreb in terms of size (Zagreb may be a little bit bigger), climate (4 seasons), near the river, hilly to the north, Cincinnati being between the Midwest and the South, Zagreb being between Central Europe and the Balkans..... many similarities.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0572 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

Troopchina said:


> Nice thread. I really like Cincinnati and I always felt like it has a lot in common with my hometown Zagreb in terms of size (Zagreb may be a little bit bigger), climate (4 seasons), near the river, hilly to the north, Cincinnati being between the Midwest and the South, Zagreb being between Central Europe and the Balkans..... many similarities.


Thanks


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9316 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0627 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Amboseli Daima (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice thread Coseau it brings nice memories.Cincinnati is dear to my heart having spent many days and nights there over a period of 11yrs as a visitor(twice or thrice per yr) .Always stayed in Batavia around Beachemont Ave and visited Erlanger,downtown Cinty museum ,the botanical gardens ,Covington and other places.I miss it especially the huge store of Jungle Jims supermarket.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_5551 (2) by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East Row, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8243 by GGG BBB, on Flickr


Mainstrasse, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0335 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7794 (3) by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_5266 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Pendleton, Cincinnati.

Building on right was previously the School for Creative and Performing Arts, Cincinnati Public Schools. I had a few friends that went to school there. I remember being inside the school when me and a friend went to visit some of his former teachers.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0575 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_5399 (2) by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mansion Hill, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6074 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Downtown, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6823 (2) by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6814 (6) by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8488 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1014 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mainstrasse, Covington (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9422 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm loving these large scale images. I'm there!


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

Valley View morning spring004 (3) by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Kennedy Heights, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3592 (2) by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Two Rivers II , Newport Kentucky (Cincinnati).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

It is a very nice looking city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That city has some very nice buildings, houses...


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice images - Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3876 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Licking Riverside, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2254 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2308 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8869 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Hyde Park, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2626B by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8768-4 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

The Summit Country Day School : Hyde Park, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2954 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Licking Riverside, Covington Ky (Cincinnati)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2569-3 by kennyb2b, on Flickr

Walnut Hills, Cincinnati.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice update.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3016 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Licking Riverside, Covington Ky (Cincinnati)


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3299 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Licking Riverside, Covington Ky (Cincinnati)


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7491 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Downtown, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8039 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Downtown, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8036-1 by GGG BBB

Downtown, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6933 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati :cheers:


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice update!


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice - keep them coming.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4466 (2) by GGG BBB

Gateway, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8987 by GGG BBB

Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2436-1 (2) by GGG BBB 

Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9370 (2)-B by GGG BBB

Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9220 by GGG BBB

East Walnut Hills, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8837-1 by GGG BBB

Erie Avenue at Hyde Park Square: Hyde Park, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9364 by GGG BBB

Clifton Gaslight, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9454-3 by GGG BBB

Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8830-2 by GGG BBB

Erie Avenue, Hyde Park, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8811 by GGG BBB

Oakley, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8229 (3) by GGG BBB

Kennedy Heights, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9011 by GGG BBB

Madison Road: O'Bryonville, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6995 by GGG BBB

Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8846-1 by GGG BBB

Hyde Park, Cincinnati.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely images of Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8905_01-A by GGG BBB

Delta Avenue: Mount Lookout, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9186 by GGG BBB

O'Bryonville, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8951_01 by GGG BBB

Madison Road: O'Bryonville, Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6148 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Saint Gregory Street: Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0435 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Broadway Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0913 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
The Hannaford Apartments, Mansion Hill Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0424-1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
East 4th Street at Broadway Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0526 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
East 4th Street, Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0475 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
East 4th Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0976 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Greenup Street: Licking Riverside, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1136 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Greenup Street: Licking Riverside, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0951 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Court Street: Licking Riverside, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0548-3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
East 4th Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati. The hill rising out of the background is the neighborhood of Mount Adams.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1212 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
East 3rd Street: Licking Riverside, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1036 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Sparrow Alley: Licking Riverside, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3295_01-1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6363-1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Mount Adams foreground / Downtown Cincinnati background


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0775 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Race Street, Downtown Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0830 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Shillito Pl, Downtown Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9110 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Fairfield Avenue: Bellevue KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9304 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Fairfield Avenue: Bellevue KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9509 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Fairfield Avenue: Bellevue KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1070 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Greenup Street: Licking Riverside, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7276 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0403-1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Broadway Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6378 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
View of Mount Adams & Downtown from Mount Adams.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1061 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
East 3rd Street: Licking Riverside, Covington Kentucky (Cincinnati)


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6267 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Saint Gregory Street: Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_5851 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Saint Gregory Street: Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2jrdoDm]DSC_1978 by GGG BBB, on Flickr[/URL]
St Gregory St: Mount Adams. Cincinnati.

DSC_1682 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
St Gregory St: Mount Adams. Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Cincinnati seems much more interesting than I thought, it has a nice amount of historical buildings and some neighborhoods look quite charming. Thanks for the thread and keep sharing your pictures with us!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Beautiful buildings. Seems like the neighbourhood iwith the nice little buildings in the first set is a bit away from the skyscrapers.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to see more from Cincinnati


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Cincinnati is a very charming city, not decay one from rust belt like I thought


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2061 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Riverview Place: Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_5781-2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Wareham Dr: Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3561 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Garrard Street: Licking Riverside, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3845 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
East 7th Street: Licking Riverside, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3585_A by GGG BBB, on Flickr
East 5th Street: Licking Riverside, Covington KY (Cincinnati)


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2112 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Celestial Street: Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_5289 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Findlay Market. Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_5940 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Alleyway between Riverside Drive & East 2nd Street: Licking Riverside, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_5916 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Main Street : Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6312 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Athey Street: Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6165 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Craig Street: Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6197 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Craig Street: Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6810 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Lola Alley: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6770 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Intersection of 7th Street & Madison Avenue: Central Business District, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_5906 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Main Street: Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4148 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Intersection of Main Street & Woodward : Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6735 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Madison Avenue: Central Business District, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6723 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

West 6th Street at Craig Street: Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_5989 by kennyb2b, on Flickr

Shelby Street: Licking Riverside, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_5995 by kennyb2b, on Flickr

Shelby Street: Licking Riverside, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4673 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Sycamore Street: Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4596 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 14th Street: Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4170 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Main Street: Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4153 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

West 7th Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7152 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

West Fourth Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4488 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Walnut Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A very nice update ☝


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4134-4 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Main Street: Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6734-2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Madison Avenue: Central Business District, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6653 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

West 5th Street: Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6601_D by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Greer Street: Mainstrasse, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4271 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Intersection of East 13th Street & Main Street: Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_5706 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Kennedy Street: Licking Riverside, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4264 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 14th Street: Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4283 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 13th Street: Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3702 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Hopkins Street: The West End, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6578 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Greer Street: Mainstrasse, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4134-2-3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Tim's Picks Vintage Store on Main Street: Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Again - nice update☝


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Again great, very nice updates


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7261 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Monmouth Street: Two Rivers II, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6870 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Monmouth Street: Buena Vista, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6887 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Monmouth Street: Buena Vista, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7239 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Monmouth Street: Two Rivers II, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7636 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

West 6th Street: Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6876 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Monmouth Street: Buena Vista, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7947 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

West 7th Street: Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7859 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Pike Street at Washington and West 7th Streets: Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7740 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Crawford Drive from West 6th Street: Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7375-4 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Monmouth Street: Two Rivers II, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7908-1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

West 7th Street: Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7331 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Monmouth Street: Two Rivers II, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7687 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4262 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 14th Street: Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6590 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Greer Street: Mainstrasse, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6896 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Monmouth Street: Buena Vista, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4087 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Orchard Street: Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6186 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Craig Street at Kentucky Avenue: Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3089 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Truman Alley at Clark Street: The West End, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8094 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 5th Street: Taylors Landing, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8052 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 5th Street,: Mansion Hill, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8062 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Overton Street,: Mansion Hill, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8413 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Washington Street: Taylors Landing, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8433 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Washington Street: Taylors Landing, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9951-A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Banklick Street: Seminary Square, Covington KY (Cincinnati). 

DSC_0012-A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

West 8th at Bakewell Street: Mainstrasse, Covington KY (Cincinnati). 

DSC_9972-B by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Greer Street: Mainstrasse, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8116-B by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 7th Street: Licking Riverside, Covington KY (Cincinnati).

DSC_8057-4A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 3rd Street: Licking Riverside, Covington KY (Cincinnati).

DSC_7561-A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Garfield Place: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8032-A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 2nd Street: Licking Riverside, Covington KY (Cincinnati).

DSC_5567-A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Milton Street: Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.

DSC_7936-B3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Hopkins Street: The West End, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7582-A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Garfield Place: Central Business District, Cincinnati.

DSC_0004-A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Main Street: Mainstrasse, Covington KY (Cincinnati).

DSC_7730-A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Covington Street: Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (Cincinnati)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8668 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East University Avenue: Corryville, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9291-C by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Cumber Street: Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8673-1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East Daniels Street: Corryville, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8755_01-3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Calhoun Street: Clifton Heights, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9784 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Ziegler Park: Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8586-A2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Ludlow Avenue: Clifton Gaslight, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8198-A2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Hamilton Avenue: Northside, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8535 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Ludlow Avenue: Clifton Gaslight, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8956-A_01 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Main Street: Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9714-A1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 12th Street: Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9995-B by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Court Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8790-A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Findley Market: West Elder Street; Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0233-A4 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Main Street at 6th Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8940-D1b by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Vine Street: Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9848 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

West 9th Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9335 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Boal Street: Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0690-A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Broadway Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0111 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Court Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9009-B by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Main Street: Over the Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9874-A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

West 9th Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0174-A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Walnut Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8818 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Findley Market, Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9477 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Broadway Street: Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9248 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Milton Street: Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9867 (2) by GGG BBB, on Flickr

West 9th Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0478 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

West 4th Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0037 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Court Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8914-A_01 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Vine Street: Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9605-2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Broadway Street: Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati


----------



## Arch98 (Jan 21, 2021)

Downtown looks very decent.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1495 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Madison Road: O'Bryonville, Cincinnati.


DSC_1726 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Madison Road: O'Bryonville, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0903 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East Pike Street at Madison Avenue: Central Business District, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9169-3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Orchard Street: Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9195-Baa1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mansfield Street: Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2566-H (2) by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Court Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0338-A3 (5) by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics - Cincinnati. Gorgeous terraced streets.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9714-C by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 12th Street: Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8824-C_01a2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

West Elder Street: Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0748-A1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Woodburn Avenue: East Walnut Hills, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9828-C by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Garfield Place: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6402-B2 (2) by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Louden Street: Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3229-A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Monmouth Street: Two Rivers II, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9726-A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Main Street: Mainstrasse, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3853-B by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Erie Avenue: Hyde Park, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9005-A1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Main Street: Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7767-C by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Covington Street: Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (Cincinnati)


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9770-B2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Main Street: Mainstrasse, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The combination of sun and snow ia visually very appealing. The realities of snow, not so much.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9378-A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Auburn Avenue: Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


DSC_9454-B1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Walker Street: Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0006-DBB by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Weaver Alley: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4898-F by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Corporation Alley: Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4709-B by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Weaver Alley: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4924-A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Corporation Alley: Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0046-B-1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Weaver Alley: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4945-B by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Corporation Alley: Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4798-B by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Corporation Alley: Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4594-C (2) by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Weaver Alley: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3856-B by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Hopkins Street: The West End, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3923-B-3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Hopkins Street: The West End, Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8865-B1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Vine Street: Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9694-A1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 12th Street: Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8786-A1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Elm Street at West Elder Street: Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0511-B by GGG BBB, on Flickr

West 4th Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8956-A_01 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Main Street: Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0221-A2 (9) by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 6th Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4741-B1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Looking at Broadway Street from Liberty Street: Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9994-A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Willard Street: Mainstrasse, Covington KY Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8731-A2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East University Avenue : Corryville, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3120-A1 (2) by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Monmouth Street: Two Rivers II, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6302-A2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Belvedere Street : Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9314-Ba4 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Boal Street: Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9719-B1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Walker Street: Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_5387-F2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Milton Street: Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1495-C2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Madison Road: O'Bryonville, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6565-Ba1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Saint Gregory Street: Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3982-B1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Edwards Road: Hyde Park, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9996-B3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Willard Street: Mainstrasse, Covington KY Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8851-A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Sellew Alley at Clymer Alley : Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9434-B by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 14th Street:: Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9394-A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

View from Sycamore Street: Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3595-C1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Monmouth Street: Buena Vista, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6663-B1-B by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Pavilion Street: Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8835-A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Erie Avenue: Hyde Park, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9896-C1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Pike Street, Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8693-C-1A1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Short Vine Street: Corryville, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9505-DA by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Broadway Street: Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8209-G1b by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Hamilton Avenue: Northside, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2695-Hc by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Madison Avenue: Central Business District, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9210-E1a by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Milton Street: Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0162-B3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Walnut Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2322-B6b by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Pike Street, Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9862-G1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

West 9th Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8821-A1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Hill Street: Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9923-D-1A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Pike Street at West 7th Street: Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7734-C1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Covington Street: Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (Cincinnati).

DSC_1547-B by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Madison Road: O'Bryonville, Cincinnati.


DSC_1899-Bq-8g1-2a by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Oakley Square: Madison Road; Oakley, Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Do you have summer photos from Cincinnati?


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0723-C2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 4th Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8474-D-5 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Ludlow Avenue at Clifton Avenue: Clifton Gaslight, Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8763-A-1B (2)A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

West Elder Street: Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8878-B-4C by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Vine Street: Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9928-F2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Prior Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6455-C4 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Saint Gregory Street: Mount Adams, Cincinnati..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

A .lot of snow


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9871-B_01A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Pershing Avenue at Craig Street: Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9272-A1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Cumber Street at Milton: Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


DSC_0398-F1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

West 4th Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8127-D1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Sanford Street at East 7th Street: Licking Riverside, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati, but i would like to see photos of the city *in summer*


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati, but i would like to see photos of the city *in summer*


Here goes some non winter photos
DSC_2685-A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Clark Street: The West End, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3856-C by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Hopkins Street: The West End, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4921 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Corporation Alley: Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Finally! Great, very nice updates


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8234 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 4th Street: Mansion Hill, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6898 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Monmouth Street: Buena Vista, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6876 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Monmouth Street: Buena Vista, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3921-A1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Erie Avenue: Hyde Park, Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0153 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Chestnut Street at Oak Street: Mariemont (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3393 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

West Clifton Avenue at West McMillan Street: Clifton Heights, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4083 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 12th Street At Pendleton Street : Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1212 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 3rd Street : Licking Riverside, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_5301 (6) by GGG BBB, on Flickr

View of the neighborhood of Pendleton from East 14th Street: Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Beautiful, too bad I have only been to the airport so far.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8472-CC by GGG BBB, on Flickr
Ludlow Avenue: Clifton Gaslight, Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photo as well from Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6269_A-2d by GGG BBB, on Flickr

West 9th Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7831_A-2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 2nd Street at Garrard: Licking Riverside, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_5239_B by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 13th Street: Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2133_A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Ludlow Ave: Clifton Gaslight, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8898_A-2-3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Main Street at West 6th Street: Mainstrasse, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3483_A-3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Greer Alley: Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8792_C-3-2-4 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Main Street: Mainstrasse, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0227_A-4 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Walker Street: Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0403-3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Covington Street: Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2376_A (3)-2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

John Street: The West End, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3923-C-3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Hopkins Street: The West End, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7286_A-2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

West 4th Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6964_A-4 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

West 4th Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4796_A-2 (2)C-4-4 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Vine Street - North Of Liberty: Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7278_A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

West 4th Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7305_A-5 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Monmouth Street: Two Rivers II, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_5541_A-2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Monroe Street: Mansion Hill, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati once again


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7374_A-2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Wheeler Street: Clifton Heights, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_5636_A-4 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Sanford Alley: Licking Riverside, Covington, KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2817_BB-2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

West Clifton Ave: Clifton Heights, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6194_A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Craig Street: Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0443_A1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Broadway Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_5470_A-2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Greenup Street: Licking Riverside, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6810_A_01-2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Lola Alley: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati once again


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8914_A-2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Erie Ave: Hyde Park: Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6402_A-3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Athey Street: Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6499_B-2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

West 8th Street: Mainstrasse, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4624_A-3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 14th Street: Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3075_A-2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Hopkins Street: The West End, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_5429_B-3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Main Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0844_A-3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Shillito Rikes Place: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3800_B-3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 6th Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2535_A-3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Clark Street: The West End, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1947_A-4 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Saint Gregory Street: Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

\DSC_2061_A-2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Riverview Place: Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1558_A-2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Saint Gregory Street: Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

IMG_0491 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Valley View: Kennedy Heights, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7425 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Public space between Liberty Street & Artist Aly: Over the Rhine / Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8258_B-5 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Young Street at Corporation Alley: Mount Auburn, Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7345_C-2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Wheeler Street: Clifton Heights, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4934_A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 13th Street: Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4351_B-3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Gano Street, Central Business District, Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1414_B-11 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Hamilton Ave: Northside, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0583__E-20 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 14th Street: Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7352_BA-5 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Pendleton Street: Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6862_A-3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Monmouth Street: Buena Vista, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6896_A-3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Monmouth Street: Buena Vista, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8807_BA-3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Main Street: Mainstrasse, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2208_A-17 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Vine Street: Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6314_A1-6 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Madison Ave: Central Business District, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_5349_B by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Selew Alley: Over The Rhine, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7688_B-3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Crawford Drive at West 6th Street: Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6095_A-6 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Elm Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2140_C-2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Hill Street: Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3880 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 7th Street: Licking Riverside, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7205_A-5 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Spring Street: Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3561_C by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Garrard Street: Licking Riverside, Covington KY (Cincinnati)


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7154_B by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Withrow High School: Madison Road; Hyde Park, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8789_A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Milton Street: Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8626_B-7 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Artist Aly: Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9536_A-4 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Corporation Alley at Decker Alley : Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7972_C-6 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Corporation Alley: Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8691_A-3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Looking at East 13th Street from Artist Aly: Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7998_A-5 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Cumber Street from Corporation Alley: Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8001_A-4 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Cumber Street: Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9463_F-5 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Corporation Alley: Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0333_A-17 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Broadway Street: Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1019_A-3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

West 4th Street: Two Rivers I, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1125_A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Monmouth Street at East 4th Street: Two Rivers I, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1458_A-3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 6th Street: Taylors Landing. Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati once again


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2254_C1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Court Street at York Street: Two Rivers I, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

\DSC_3647_A-2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Elm Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

\DSC_3442_Aa-5 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Elm Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once more great, very nice photo updates


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2799_B1-4 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Watts Alley: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2587_A-6 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Watts Alley: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3537_A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Court Street at Watts Alley: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once more great, very nice updates


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4163_A-2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Court Street at Race Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8850_Ba-8 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 13th Street: Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9123_B-3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Boal Street: Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati once again


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7137_B-5 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Spring Street: Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6267_E-4 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

West 7th Street: Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6876_D-5 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Monmouth Street: Buena Vista, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6651_D-6 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Philadelphia Street: Mainstrasse, Covington KY (Cincinnati)


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6805_A-2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Bakewell Street at West 6th Street: Mainstrasse, Covington KY (Cincinnati)


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6746_B by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Bakewell Street: Mainstrasse, Covington KY (Cincinnati)


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7718_B-2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 8th Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice photos from Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0254_1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Red Bank Rd: Old Red Bank, Columbia Township Ohio (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_4878_B-3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Weaver Alley at Race Street: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7238_B-8 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Monmouth Street: Two Rivers II, Newport KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates from Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2377+A-4 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Klotter Ave: Clifton Heights, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2376_A-6 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Klotter Ave: Clifton Heights, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2329_A-4 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Emming Street: Clifton Heights, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6430_L by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Athey Street: Mutter Gottes, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2056_B by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Hill Street: Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1140_B1-2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Greer Street: Mainstrasse, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1736_B-3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

St James Ave: Walnut Hills, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1653_A1-4 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

St James Ave: Walnut Hills, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6440_A-8 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Carney Street: Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7285_A-4 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Hatch Street: Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1273_A1-2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Craig Street at West 6th Street: Mutter Gottes, Covington KY Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6875_A by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 14th Street at Broadway Street: Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3227_A-3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Broadway Street: Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

Coseau said:


> DSC_0254_1 by GGG BBB, on Flickr
> 
> Red Bank Rd: Old Red Bank, Columbia Township Ohio (Cincinnati).


Beautiful autumn colors in Cincinati!


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

dn 1003-11 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Davenant Ave at Kinoll Ave.: Kennedy Heights, Cincinnati.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Cincinnati


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_5498-A-1a (2)A 002 blur-7a-2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

West Hollister Street: Clifton Heights, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_2158-A1-10 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East Pike St at Madison Ave: Central Business District, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_1495-C2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Madison Road: O'Bryonville, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9195-Ba C105-2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mansfield Street at Milton Street: Mount Auburn, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_6994-B3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Mount Adams Circle Drive: Mount Adams, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_7084-B-2a-4 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Morris Street: Walnut Hills, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_9488-D1-3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Broadway Street: Pendleton, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_0738-Bb-5 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Lola Alley: Central Business District, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8203-B2-4Q by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Hamilton Avenue: Northside, Cincinnati


----------



## villadebellis (Sep 30, 2007)

Coseau said:


> DSC_8203-B2-4Q by GGG BBB, on Flickr
> 
> Hamilton Avenue: Northside, Cincinnati


Hi. Still so white....!!!!.....take care...


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_3796-A-6 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

Erie Avenue: Hyde Park, Cincinnati.


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8057-C1-6d-2 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East 3rd Street: Licking Riverside, Covington KY (Cincinnati).


----------



## Coseau (Dec 27, 2018)

DSC_8673-B-3 by GGG BBB, on Flickr

East Daniels Street: Corryville, Cincinnati.


----------

